# Took this pic yesterday...what kind of flower is it? ( Lily?)



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2021)

I fell in love with it yesterday. It is simply MARVELOUS!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I fell in love with it yesterday. It is simply MARVELOUS!
> 
> View attachment 165587


That's gorgeous!  What is that?


----------



## timoc (May 18, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I fell in love with it yesterday. It is simply MARVELOUS!
> 
> View attachment 165587


I may be wrong, but it looks very much like an Iris Sibirica.


----------



## dobielvr (May 18, 2021)

Yes, it looks like an iris to me too.


----------



## terry123 (May 18, 2021)

It is an iris.  My mother used to grow all colors of them.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2021)

Yep. An Iris.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Yep.  Bearded Iris, with that yellow _beard. _
And it's bi-colored. Beautiful.
The plant, flower, and your photo.


----------



## 911 (May 18, 2021)

Orchid?


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2021)

Poison Ivy?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Some of the orchid types of blooms, do bear resemblance to irises,
but this photo still looks like an Iris.


----------

